# Emerge рвет соединение после закачки пакета...

## DCrystal

Вот такая вот собсно трабла -сразу после закачки чего-то (без разницы) и распаковки(или применения патчей) emerge рвет соединения.

Сижу на модеме, поэтому очень не удобно   :Crying or Very sad: 

что делать?

----------

## 046

emerge ни при чём. Ненадёжное соединение, разбирайся c ним.

----------

## ZByte

Если внимательно посмотреть, на то, что делает emerge, то можно увидеть, что он на самом деле (по дефолту) просто вызывает wget. Так что если у тебя каким-нибудь хитрым способом настроен wget на разрыв соединения, то оно у тебя и будет рваться.

----------

## 046

Кстати на модеме удобнее сначала сделать скачать прораммы, а уже потом, отключившись собирать.

emerge -f proga 

скачивает не собирая

----------

## d_n_k

а еще лучше 

xterm -e "emerge -f proga" &

xterm -e "emerge proga"

пока одно качается другое собирается

----------

## DCrystal

 *046 wrote:*   

> emerge ни при чём. Ненадёжное соединение, разбирайся c ним.

 

это точно не при чем. Во-первых, в других системах все на ура.

во-вторых, когда я собирал какую-то большой пакеТ (то ли дженту-сорсес, толи фаерфокс), то скачал он их (а это не метр  :Wink:  ) вообще без обрывов. (не, помоему один был обрыв, но это не столь важно :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> . Так что если у тебя каким-нибудь хитрым способом настроен wget на разрыв соединения, то оно у тебя и будет рваться.

 

хм, я ведь написал, что рвется не при закачке, а после закачки, когда вгет закрывается. Либо при unpacking sources... либо после применения патчей либо уже при configure... В других случаях не рвется.

 *Quote:*   

> Кстати на модеме удобнее сначала сделать скачать прораммы, а уже потом, отключившись собирать. 

 

мне так неудобно, потому как собираются чаще ведь не один пакет (особенно когда ставил иксы, от намучался (( ).

Да и потом у меня безлимитка, так что отключатся/подключатся нет ни желания, ни времени.

 *Quote:*   

> а еще лучше
> 
> xterm -e "emerge -f proga" &
> 
> xterm -e "emerge proga"
> ...

 

1)к проблеме не относится. 

2) с иксами пока не особо работаю.

Возникла идея, возможно проблема в звонилке. Какую тогда еще попробовать, что посоветуете?

----------

## d_n_k

pppd call inet

----------

## DCrystal

появилась другая мысль, имхо, более правдоподобная. )

знач, дело в том, что было замечено, что соединение с инетом рвется и при непосредственном выполнение emerge к уже скачаным пакетам (те.. без wget'а).Проанализировав вывод команды top в момент разрывов, было замечено  :Wink:  , что загрузка проца в эти секунды ооочень большая (99 %)  :Sad:  ( именно при применение патчей/или конфигурировании/или >>source unpacked)

отсюда сделал вывод, что соединение рвется из-за того, что процу не хватает времени/мощности для решения одновременно обоих задач. 

Еще может вляеет и то, что сам модем (всмысле дрова его -martian_dev, мопед на чипсете Люсент, джениус) жрет тоже много (достаточно, порядка 10 % процес. времени).

Вообщем 2 вопрсоа отсюда возникло:

1) возможно ли такое?

2)если возможно, (а имхо так и есть), то как с этим боротся?  :Question: 

з.ы. а , да, надо заметить -что не при каждом скачивании рвется соединение - когда пакет маленький (до полу метра) то обычно все ок.

В принципе это объясняется выше сказаным.

----------

## 046

 *DCrystal wrote:*   

> соединение рвется из-за того, что процу не хватает времени/мощности для решения одновременно обоих задач. 
> 
> 1) возможно ли такое?
> 
> 2)если возможно, (а имхо так и есть), то как с этим боротся? 

  Хотел про это написать, но ты сам не сказал какой у тебя модем ))

1. Это скорее всего и есть

2. напиши PORTAGE_NICENESS=20 в /etc/make.conf

----------

## DCrystal

ок, спасиб. напишу, потом отпишусь.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DCrystal

к сожалению, не помогло.

вопрос: а что это за значение, на что влияет? мб поставить другое количество?

----------

